# insoles for dress shoes



## HanSoo417 (Oct 24, 2009)

Is it a bad idea to buy shoes a half size too big and use insoles. My knees hurt when I'm not in sneakers after a long day so those insoles really help.

Also, I have small feet and mens insoles in a size 6.5 is tough. Are mens and womens replacement insoles made the same, just different size?


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

In another thread you mention having just purchased your first pair of quality dress shoes (Allen Edmonds) so perhaps it is too early to judge whether or not you will be comfortable int them.
As is done in many quality goodyear welted shoes, Allen Edmonds places a cork footbed within the shoes. This aids in comfort by not only absorbing some impact, but also by molding to the contours of the soles of your feet over time. If the shoes you purchased fit properly to begin with, you may find over a little time that they prove comfortable on their own.

Some dress shoes do come with insoles. (Allen Edmonds makes a couple of styles that do, for example.) These shoes, though, are built on a last specifically designed for insoles. Intentionally buying too-large shoes, in order to allow for insoles might or might not prove successful, depending on how all of the larger-size aspects of the shoes are or aren't affected by the insertion of the insoles.


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

I would wear your dress shoes for a few days without added insoles and see whether you still have knee pain. 

Perhaps a better idea is to see a doctor about it, if you haven't already.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

When you refer to "insoles" are you referring to a simple "cushion" or an over the counter orthotic type of device.

In my 23+ years of practice, I have rarely seen any cushioniong devices have any significant benefits, especially regarding the relief of knee pain. Most knee pain issues are a combination of not just absorbing shock, but also controling biomechanical issues.

Additionally, most over the counter "cushions" are so thin, that in actuality they flatten out to nothing substantial for the average user. In my humble opinion, Dr. Scholl makes no useful products.....NONE.

If you are looking for a decent quality over-the-counter "orthoses" that provides some level of mechanical control, there are a plethora of products available. The two most common are PowerSteps and SuperFeet.

Members on this site will certainly express their views based on their experiences, but please remember that my view is based on treating thousands of patients over the years both medically and surgically.

My preference for an over-the-counter product is the PowerStep (I have absolutely no financial interest in the company....though I wish I did!). If you are placing this product in a dress shoe, PowerStep is one of the only company that makes a lower bulk product to fit into a dress shoe, loafer, etc.

If you go on their website (www.powerstep.com) they have a "professional line", only available at doctor offices and a line available online and in some stores. They have a product named the "Slim-Tech" that is excellent and fits well in dress shoes, loafers, etc.

I actually wear a pair in my loafers and in my soccer cleats. I actually prefer these over my custom orthoses.

I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## HanSoo417 (Oct 24, 2009)

Man, those powersteps are a bit pricey. lol
What's the difference between pinnacle and original and How long do they last?


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I wear a gel insole, and it is more comfortable (I take it when trying on new shoes). But serious things like real knee pain should be refered to the doctor.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

The only shoe inserts of any kind (other than those prescribed and constructed by a podiatrist) that I found to make an appreciable difference were Superfeet, which I used in purpose-built athletic shoes. 
I don't know whether that same type still exists. The "blanks" were heated until pliable, then placed under each foot, the foot wrapped in a foot-shaped plastic bag, and vacuum applied until the Superfeet took on the contours of the bottom of the foot. They were then cut, ground and shaped by hand to fit exactly within the shoes (which had had their factory-supplied liners removed.)
They were expensive, but nothing like the pairs of custom made carbon fiber shoes that followed, formed over lasts produced by taking molds of the feet. (_Those _were expensive bespoke shoes.)

The reason I mention this is to point out that, as the good doctor stated above, in my experience soft inserts in my shoes never provided any appreciable benefit that I could detect. The Superfeet, though lined with a soft materiel, were actually very rigid platforms, their benefit being derived from their being contoured exactly to both the feet and the insides of the shoes. (The carbon fiber shoes took the concept a large step further, of course.)


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

DocD said:


> If you are placing this product in a dress shoe, PowerStep is one of the only company that makes a lower bulk product to fit into a dress shoe, loafer, etc.


DocD,
Although I am not familar with the terminology, I recall seeing the product below at the . Is this considered a "lower bulk product" suitable for dress shoes?


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

i agree with doc d -powersteps -- i even prfer them to custom orthotocs although they dont last as long

i have tried three different versions of superfeet- they dont work as well for me


----------



## Kenneth Hill (Aug 31, 2008)

I also have small feet( 9-A )and find it quite helpful to buy a little larger size shoe and add thicker insoles.


----------



## HanSoo417 (Oct 24, 2009)

9 are huge compared to my 6.5's. lol

invested in some powersteps. We'll see how they work when they get here in the mail.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Tokyogator,

I am very familiar with the particular SuperFeet product you have pictured and referenced in your post. Yes, that model would be fine for use in most dress shoes/loafers depending upon how the shoe presently fits.

However, I still prefer the PowerStep product over the SuperFeet product and in this case, I would personally recommend the PowerStep "Slim-Tech" over the product you have referenced, though the product you have pictured is a good product.

I have the product you mentioned in my office, along with LITERALLY hundreds of other competing over-the-counter products. Because I am fortunate enough to have a pretty good reputation and a large practice, I receive product samples almost on a daily basis. This includes SuperFeet, DownUnders, Soles, PowerSteps, Lynco, Spenco, AliMed, Vasyli, Sof-Sole, and dozens and dozens of other brands. I have three crates in my office dedicated to these product samples.

Any of my friends that have the same size shoe that I have are always invited to one of my offices to "pick through" and choose any one of the samples they want (the companies always send the samples in my size so I can "test drive" them).

So, my knowledge of most of the over-the-counter products is based on my hands-on experience, since I really have "test-driven" most of these products and have received feedback from my patients over the years.

And despite all the new fangled products and gimmicks, PowerSteps consistently receives the highest amount of patient satisfaction and provide the greatest amount of relief for the intended use.

Over-the-counter products do NOT replace custom orthoses, but not all patients need custom orthoses and unfortunately not all patients can afford a custom product. A quality OTC product does fill a niche, and can be an exellent alternative when indicated.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I use "Superfeet" daily. Very comfortable. They come in various thickneddes for a variety of shoe types from workboots to dress shoes. Price runs from approx 25 USD to 35 USD. Go to their web site, the descriptions are accurate.

As an example, I wear the orange in my athletics and a pair of boat shoes that are a 1/2 size too large and would otherwise be unwearable. With most slip ons I use green and black for dress shoes. They generally work as well as my expensive orthotics and allow me to wear my standard size shoes.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

DocD said:


> If you go on their website (www.powerstep.com) they have a "professional line", only available at doctor offices and a line available online and in some stores. They have a product named the "Slim-Tech" that is excellent and fits well in dress shoes, loafers, etc.


DocD, just making sure that PowerStep and PowerSteps (S at the end) are the same. I want to make sure I am not getting scammed at a different website. Your URL does not have the plural.

Thanks for the info as I am ready to place the order.


----------



## WDG (May 20, 2008)

Should inserts, such as the PowerSteps, be removed when the trees are put in, or left in place?


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I apologize. The website is www.powerstepS.com. However, even if you omit the "s" at the end, the link does bring you to the correct site, not a "scam" site.

Whether or not you should remove the PowerSteps prior to inserting shoe trees is really up to the "shoe" experts, but I personally remove them first. I think it's a good idea for most people to the PowerSteps or any orthoses "air out". It's also a good way to check occassionaly to see how they are wearing.

It only takes literally seconds to place any orthoses in a shoe, so it shouldn't be much of any inconvenience.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the New Balance inserts?


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Both Allen Edmonds and Alden make accessory insoles which may be used to reduce shoe width.
I would go with one of them as their insoles are leather.


----------

